# good water for training



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I usually train my dog at Lee Kay, but I'm looking for somewhere with some more vegetation around and (preferably) in the water. I'm training my DD for an upcoming test that involves searching for/tracking a flightless duck hiding in submerged vegetation. I've never been up to the Willard training area... is the cover any better up there? Any other ideas? Also, does anyone want to get together for this type of training?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I hang out at the golf course just as the golfers are going off the course. if you can find one. there is always ducks and geese on them


----------

